# 2011 Routan front fender removal



## freddy2081 (Aug 1, 2007)

I've been enjoying my 2011 Routan for a while now, and let me tell you, there is nothing better than this van to take a whole family skiing. Last year I had a fender bender (litterally, I bent my passenger side fender pretty badly). I was almost ready to drop it off at a shop, but the 700$ repair cost kinda got me upset, so I figured I would wait. We know how these things go, you keep waiting and before you know your van turned into a beater and you don't even feel like doing anything to it anymore.
Well, doodling online I came upon a local junk yard that had a fender in black, from a 2011 Routan, and although I know that there is always going to be some sort of color difference, I figured that coming from a van roughly the same age as mine it was going to be something that I could live with (especially considering the 550$ saving).

Here's the question, I've been looking online to get an idea on how to remove the fender, but couldn't really find anything on either Routans or Chrysler/Dodge vans of about the same generation.

I did a lot of mechanical work on my cars and motorcycles, but never body work, so I figured I was going to ask if anybody had any insight on the topic.


----------



## cscsc (Jun 14, 2009)

Try this link. Lots of other hints on the web - keep looking and good luck. If you're careful and confident, you should be able to do it.

https://nickkosakowski396.wordpress.com/2013/03/04/how-to-take-off-a-fender-on-a-2011-dodge-caravan/


----------



## freddy2081 (Aug 1, 2007)

Thank you very much, I'll pick up the part Friday, hopefully I'll be able to get it done this weekend.


----------

